# Feeling Old!!!



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2018)

My son turned 53 today!!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2018)

A couple of handsome guys!

Now tell us about the _Jerry beads_!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Now tell us about the _Jerry beads_!


I believe it was a New Year's celebration...(?????)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2018)

Oh wow ! ...have him scrubbed and brought to my tent!!! :wow: He looks like a film star!!


Oooops did I just say that out loud!!...sorry  .... yes gets his looks from his mama and papa.. for sure...

Don't feel old Ken, I'm sure you musta been  child parents....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> :wow:
> 
> Don't feel old Ken, I'm sure you musta been  child parents....


We where 21 in 1965..OMG!!!! It seems like yesterday!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2018)

awww, I'm sure it does. My daughter is 10 years younger than your son... and that makes me feel old too.... I was the same age as you..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2018)

Great photo Ken. Texas has been good to you.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 23, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> awww, I'm sure it does. My daughter is 10 years younger than your son... and that makes me feel old too.... I was the same age as you..


 
<raises hand>  Same here close enough...my oldest is 45!  

He's a handsome man Ken.  You and your wife must be very proud!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 23, 2018)

Our daughters are in their early 50's, granddaughters in their 30's, and great grandkids ages 4 to 12.  When we get all 4 generations together....like yesterday....it brings home the fact that we're not getting any younger.  However, so long as we can stay active, and maintain our health, Age is of little concern.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2018)

Happy birthday to your son Ken, you both look great in that photo!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2018)

It seems only 5 minutes ago since I was 53... well it was only 10 years ago..but still it's gone really quickly..


----------



## jujube (Nov 23, 2018)

Age is only a number on your drivers license.  I have a young 93-year-old mother and an old 30-year-old second cousin.

I'm about 90 in the morning, get younger as the day progresses til I reach 25 and do something stupid and then start moving back up the hill in the evening.


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 23, 2018)

I can see where he gets his good looks, Ken.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2018)

What a pair of good lookin' guys!


----------



## grahamg (Nov 24, 2018)

*May I endorse comments above*



Pappy said:


> Pappy wrote:
> "Great photo Ken. Texas has been good to you."
> 
> One day, a little boy wrote to Santa Clause, "Please send me a sister." Santa Clause wrote him back, "Ok, send me your mother."
> ...



May I endorse the comments and sentiments above, but add I was cracked up by the two tag lines I've quoted, and will tell my work colleagues about them first thing next week  .


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2018)

Maroon-Marion60 said:


> Very handsome men!


Thank you..


----------



## hearlady (Dec 3, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What a pair of good lookin' guys!


I agree!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2018)

Very handsome! Both of you look great.


----------



## MeAgain (Dec 3, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> My son turned 53 today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 59619



Nice looking man, both of ya.

My daughter turned 50 in August.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 3, 2018)

i got all of you beat i have a son turning 65  in feb.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2018)

The lady that cut my hair the other day said, "Man you got it going on that's for sure." I have not heard a comment like that in so long I forget. I admit it did feel good.


----------

